# German Potato Salad



## Linda82

I was looking for a nice salad to make tonight and I found this one:



German potato salad recipe



1 Pound bacon.

3/4 cup sugar.

2 Teaspoons celery seed.

1/2 Teaspoon pepper.

1 cup vinegar.

12 cups potatoes, cooked & diced.

Parsley

2 Medium onions, chopped.

1 Tablespoon salt.

 1/2 cup water.


----------



## Linda82

Only I don't know how many serves you get out of this recipe, I'll look into that tonight when I start cooking


----------



## buckytom

jawohl!  sie mir bei 1 LB OF BACON...


----------



## mmyap

Ausgezeignet!


----------



## Mad Cook

Linda82 said:


> I was looking for a nice salad to make tonight and I found this one:
> 
> 
> 
> German potato salad recipe
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Pound bacon.
> 
> 3/4 cup sugar.
> 
> 2 Teaspoons celery seed.
> 
> 1/2 Teaspoon pepper.
> 
> 1 cup vinegar.
> 
> 12 cups potatoes, cooked & diced.
> 
> Parsley
> 
> 2 Medium onions, chopped.
> 
> 1 Tablespoon salt.
> 
> 1/2 cup water.


Feeding the five thousand?


----------



## buckytom

you wanted to say huns, didn't ya?

5000 huns...


----------



## philkel

I love potato salad. I will definitely try this one. I will use kiffler potatoes I think. What do others think?


----------



## Mad Cook

philkel said:


> I love potato salad. I will definitely try this one. I will use kiffler potatoes I think. What do others think?


I like pink fir apple potatoes for salad when I can get them. I intend growing some next year.


----------



## GotGarlic

Linda82 said:


> Only I don't know how many serves you get out of this recipe, I'll look into that tonight when I start cooking



I'm going to guess at least 24 servings. How many people are you cooking for? German potato salad doesn't keep very well.


----------



## Linda82

24 is pretty accurate. I cooked for 10 persons split the amounts in half and there is nothing left.


----------



## cara

buckytom said:


> jawohl!  sie mir bei 1 LB OF BACON...



Kinder, Kinder, so geht das nicht....
you should change your translator ;o)

Seems to me rather untypical german - celery seeds are rather uncommon here... caraway could be more likely..


----------



## philkel

Mad Cook said:


> I like pink fir apple potatoes for salad when I can get them. I intend growing some next year.



I have never heard of those type of potatoes. They definitely not in any supermarket of my corner of the world. I might be able to find them at a large vegetable market close to me. Will be interesting to investigate.


----------



## buckytom

in america they're often referred to as a type of fingerling. little, long, bumpy redskin fingerlings.

i bought a bunch of mixed fingerlings recently and the name on the bag was weird enough to remember.


----------



## CWS4322

I used to make a German potato hotdish (okay, for those not from MN, a casserole) with a white sauce made with bacon fat instead of butter that I'd bake it in the oven like scalloped potatoes. I would sprinkle the vinegar on the potatoes when they were cooling (but never used 1 cup!) Hmmmmm...might have to resurrect that, add a bit of horseradish to the white sauce to give it another dimension...


----------



## letscook

This is our family favorite. 
German Potato Salad
3 lbs or about 9 medium potatoes  ( skin on or off works well both ways - I like the skins on )
cook until done, then slice into chunks or 1/4" slices and set aside 
In  a small bowl or a 2 cup mearure cup  mix together and set  a side
4 tbl flour
4 tbl sugar
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp celery seed
Pepper to taste
1 1/2 cup water
2/3 cup cider vinegar
In a saute pan,  saute 
6 slices of bacon cut into medium size pieces, saute till almost crisp  remove and set aside
add to pan and  saute till  softened
1 medium onion diced
1 large stalk of celery diced oor thinly sliced
add in  vinegar mixture and stir until thicken
add in cooked potatoes.
This is good served hot or cold.


----------



## Inspirationalchef

*Authentic German potato salad*

This is the recipe my grandma uses to make an authentic german (fränkischen) potato salad - I hope you like it!

Preparation time: 1h, for 12 people

What do you need:

1.2 kg waxy potatoes
1 heaped tablespoon of beef stock
¼ liter hot water
1 small onion
8 tablespoons vinegar
6 tablespoons oil
Salt, white pepper, sugar
125g Cornsalat


Cook, peel and shred the boiled potatoes.
Dice onion into small pieces and mix with the potatoes.
Now dissolve 1 tablespoon of beef stock in ¼ liter of hot water and add 8 tablespoons of vinegar together with salt, white pepper and sugar and pour over the potatoes.
Mix everything carefully and let the potatoes soak up the sauce.
Just before serving, add the oil and toss again together with the corn salad.


----------



## CraigC

Careful how you use the term "authentic". There are probably as many recipes for German potato salad as there are Omas.


----------



## Kayelle

CraigC said:


> Careful how you use the term "authentic". There are probably as many recipes for German potato salad as there are Omas.



Good point Craig. My German grandmother always used bacon in her "authentic" salad.


----------



## Andy M.

Inspirationalchef said:


> ...
> 
> 1.2 kg waxy potatoes
> *1 heaped tablespoon of beef stock
> *¼ liter hot water
> 1 small onion
> 8 tablespoons vinegar
> 6 tablespoons oil
> Salt, white pepper, sugar
> 125g Cornsalat...




I think this should be beef base or beef stock granules.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Inspirationalchef said:


> ...
> 125g Cornsalat


In case anyone is wondering, this is what's more commonly known as "lamb's lettuce" or "lamb's tongue" and is a somewhat bitter, leafy green. It can be found in parts of Europe, but is not easy to find in the US.


----------



## jennyema

It's nicht Deutsche kartoffelsalat unless it has bacon in it!!!


----------



## Mad Cook

Steve Kroll said:


> In case anyone is wondering, this is what's more commonly known as "lamb's lettuce" or "lamb's tongue" and is a somewhat bitter, leafy green. It can be found in parts of Europe, but is not easy to find in the US.


Also called "mâche" (particularly in France but also elsewhere). It's pretty easy to grow and doesn't take up much room.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I've seen it in some of the salad-in-a-bag offerings, and (very) occasionally at the farmers markets, but other than that it's not a common item here.


----------



## jennyema

Steve Kroll said:


> I've seen it in some of the salad-in-a-bag offerings, and (very) occasionally at the farmers markets, but other than that it's not a common item here.



I buy it all the time at a store right down the street.  But it also carries several types of cress regularly too.

How did mâché appear on a potato salad thread?


----------



## Steve Kroll

jennyema said:


> I buy it all the time at a store right down the street.  But it also carries several types of cress regularly too.
> 
> How did mâché appear on a potato salad thread?


It was an ingredient in one of the potato salad recipes that someone posted above. They called it by the name "cornsalat."


----------



## CWS4322

Mad Cook said:


> Also called "mâche" (particularly in France but also elsewhere). It's pretty easy to grow and doesn't take up much room.


I see it quite often at Produce Depot and the Asian markets. It grows everywhere here. 

When I was growing up and when I lived in Germany, potato salad was always served warm...with bacon and the bacon fat used in the dressing, caraway and radishes were also always part of Great Grandma Lizzy's Kartoffelsalat. Or, maybe my Grandma added those! Lizzy died b/4 I was born.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> I see it quite often at Produce Depot and the Asian markets. It grows everywhere here.
> 
> When I was growing up and when I lived in Germany, potato salad was always served warm...with bacon and the bacon fat used in the dressing, caraway and radishes were also always part of Great Grandma Lizzy's Kartoffelsalat. Or, maybe my Grandma added those! Lizzy died b/4 I was born.



That's how I have always been served German Potato Salad. Warm with bacon and the bacon fat as part of the dressing. For a while it fell out of favor because of the bacon and fat being such an important ingredient. I just can't imagine having it made any other way. Yum!!


----------



## taxlady

CraigC said:


> Careful how you use the term "authentic". There are probably as many recipes for German potato salad as there are Omas.





Kayelle said:


> Good point Craig. My German grandmother always used bacon in her "authentic" salad.


Let's not pick on that person. The person wrote "...an authentic..." which implies one of several or many authentic recipes.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Let's not pick on that person. The person wrote "...an authentic..." which implies one of several or many authentic recipes.



Glad to see you jumping in with both feet again TL. 

And while we are at it, I would like to make a request of our long time members. Please check the number of posts of the person asking a question. I have noticed several times it is a first time poster, and no one is giving them the welcome each new member deserves. Grant you, more often than not, their first post is not if the "New Members" folder, but they still deserve a hearty welcome from all of us. After having a couple of new members log on, I have missed that they are new. I learned my lesson and I now automatically look to the left to see who is writing the post and how many posts they have to their credit. I may not have an answer to their problem, but I always have a welcome from my heart for them.


----------



## Kayelle

You have a valid point Taxi.

Wow, you're really going to do this *again* Addie?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle, since the OP has a total of 7 posts pretty much all in the first week of membership (including two in their "A fresh hello!" thread they started on Day One) and hasn't been around in over half a year, I'm pretty sure both her interest in this salad and DC has expired. 

Oh! I hope she didn't use baked potatoes left in the oven overnight!


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> You have a valid point Taxi.
> 
> Wow, you're really going to do this *again* Addie?



What? Ask the members to give a warm welcome to new members? Isn't that what we have always done? Or is this going to be "make Addie my whipping post again"?


----------



## Cheryl J

Sorry Addie....but please link to the post where *you* welcomed this new member.  

Please don't chastise other members publicly for not getting to it right away....we all love to see new members and I think that's a given.  We are all busy, and sometimes we just want to answer a new member's question first.  

We have a new member today....did you see that?  

I'm sure this will be deleted.  That's fine.  Just wanted to get a point across. Sheesh......


----------



## Cheryl J

I saw that you 'welcomed' her in another thread, Addie....my apologies. 

I do think you're taking it a bit far as far as the 'welcoming police'.
Take care and have a good evening.


----------



## Addie

We had two new members today. One from Texas and one from Canada. We also have a new member from Perth, AU. And then there is the gentle reminder I posted hoping that some of our older members would see it in the question about subbing a yellow onion in place of using a white one. 

I have been guilty myself in the past of not catching the new members when they first post. So I now make a concerted effort to notice every new name and the number of posts they have made. There are several different means of receiving notices of new posts. I choose to see them first in my emails. Then if it is a name that I do not recognize, I will open that post immediately. I do know that EVERY member can look to the left of the post and see if it is a new name with only one or less than five posts credited to the name. That to me says, "Hey we have a new member." I may not have an answer to their query, but I can give them a warm welcome. 

Now if that is so offensive to some of these members, then so be it. It isn't the first time I have been beaten on verbally in this forum. I would hate to think that some of the folks here would not consider me a friendly person. But if that be the case, I know where the "Ignore" button is.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> I saw that you 'welcomed' her in another thread, Addie....my apologies.
> 
> I do think you're taking it a bit far as far as the 'welcoming police'.
> Take care and have a good evening.



Cheryl, I am not chastising anyone. I am only asking that our longtime member please be more observant and welcome our newer members. I don't think my request was written in an offensive manner.


----------



## Kayelle

Addie said:


> Cheryl, I am not chastising anyone. I am only asking that our longtime member please be more observant and welcome our newer members. I don't think my request was written in an offensive manner.



I think you are *wrong* Addie. You most certainly come across as the welcome wagon police chastising the membership like children. *That *indeed is offensive. We are all adults here, and have no need of being *scolded. Sheesh!!*


----------



## Dawgluver

OK.  Nowhere is it written that every new person needs to be welcomed for asking a question. Sometimes they just want their question answered, and maybe they don't want to become a participating member.  Some of them are also spammers as one was today.  If you want to welcome them, that's nice, but certainly not necessary.  The DC website is pretty straight forward, if a new person wants to introduce him/herself, it's an easy thing to do as we have an introduction forum.  Even I was able to figure it out when I first got here!


----------



## Kayelle

*Thank you Dawg, and Amen!!!*


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...If you want to welcome them, that's nice, but certainly not necessary.  The DC website is pretty straight forward, if a new person wants to introduce him/herself, it's an easy thing to do as *we have an introduction forum*....


Kinda like saying "we have an app for that"! 

When I first joined, I only posted my question. Later that day/next day, I got a PM from a mod welcoming me and inviting me to tell a little about myself in the New Members forum. I would guess that is still the policy? It was a nice welcome then, I did the intro thing, and now you guys can't get rid of me! 

When I think of it, I'll check for new members over in that same forum. Usually I don't remember. I also check for birthdays. Sometimes I catch them, sometimes I don't. Sometimes I remember late, but better late than never, right?


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> OK. Nowhere is it written that every new person needs to be welcomed for asking a question. Sometimes they just want their question answered, and maybe they don't want to become a participating member. Some of them are also spammers as one was today. If you want to welcome them, that's nice, but certainly not necessary. The DC website is pretty straight forward, if a new person wants to introduce him/herself, it's an easy thing to do as we have an introduction forum. Even I was able to figure it out when I first got here!


It seems to me, when I joined, I joined looking for help with a recipe. I stuck around thanks to the warm welcome and the interesting posts, but the welcome message didn't indicate I had to stick around. You guys got stuck with me because of the warm welcome (and, if I remember, I was either looking for the pickled eggplant salad recipe, orange breakfast rolls or Sailor's Stew...still looking for that orange breakfast roll recipe...the other two took time to figure out--thanks to Whiska and CharlieD).


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Kinda like saying "we have an app for that"!
> 
> When I first joined, I only posted my question. Later that day/next day, I got a PM from a mod welcoming me and inviting me to tell a little about myself in the New Members forum. I would guess that is still the policy? It was a nice welcome then, I did the intro thing, and now you guys can't get rid of me!
> 
> When I think of it, I'll check for new members over in that same forum. Usually I don't remember. I also check for birthdays. Sometimes I catch them, sometimes I don't. Sometimes I remember late, but better late than never, right?



I am not trying to be the Welcome Committee Police. I just think it is a nice thing to do for new members. All I am asking is for our long time members please take two seconds and notice if the poster is a new member. If it is so, then please give them the same warm welcome I got when I first joined. I also have received many lovely birthday wishes. Now before you all jump on me for that, what you do with birthdays is up to you. Some folks don't want to be reminded of the fact that they are getting up there in years. 

Believe me there are a lot of forums that can get really nasty. You join and before you know it, you are in the middle of a nasty verbal brawl because your opinion is different from probably one member. You leave that forum real quick. 

But DC is so different. This is a friendly place. We have a great Moderator team. And they do stay on top of what we post. For that I say "Thank You."


----------



## CWS4322

scholarger said:


> - Danke
> - Thanks
> - شكرا


Bittesehr.


----------

